# Nordyne E2EB-017HB FURNACE??



## Ereed (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a Nordyne E2EB-017HB furnace and I cannot get heat in the "Heat and "auto" mode, the blower doesn't come on in this mode but it works great in the A/C mode!  The only way I can get heat now is to have it on "Heat" and "Vent" but then it runs all the time.  I have since replaced both relays and both contactors and it still doesn't work!  I can feel and see the elements heat up and I saw the blower barely start to move but then it kicks off and hear something click!  Any help, don't know what else to try except for the Capacitor???  Help???


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 20, 2010)

Ereed said:


> I have a Nordyne E2EB-017HB furnace and I cannot get heat in the "Heat and "auto" mode, the blower doesn't come on in this mode but it works great in the A/C mode!  The only way I can get heat now is to have it on "Heat" and "Vent" but then it runs all the time.  I have since replaced both relays and both contactors and it still doesn't work!  I can feel and see the elements heat up and I saw the blower barely start to move but then it kicks off and hear something click!  Any help, don't know what else to try except for the Capacitor???  Help???


You can check the cap with a 9v battery, a 10 cent resistor and a voltmeter.
Post a schematic.


----------

